# Trail Maintenance and Power Tools



## Grassi21 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was riding Waldo yesterday and came to an abrupt stop when I saw an enormous old growth tree down across the trail.  It wasn't just across the trail.  It was the upper potion of the tree with all kinds, shapes, and size branches spread out in every direction. Not only is this tree down the trails over there are very leafy.  I missed a couple of organized efforts to maintain and build trails at this spot.  But I was wondering what is acceptable in terms of removing leafs and trees from a trail?  The power tool loving part of me wants to go in there with my backpack leaf blower and clear the trails.  The tree removal is going to require a lot more horsepower than a hand saw can provide.  But in the little research I have done on this topic it seems like power tools are a no no.  What do you guys and gals know about this topic?  

PS - I am in the process of pinging the trail builder at Waldo to inform her about the tree and to find out how I can get involved with making Waldo a great place to ride.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2010)

WoodCore will probably respond, but I would think a quick re-route around it could be done rather easily with a rake. I have no idea what TM etiquette is in an instance like this, but I've seen plenty of re-routes around large fallen trees.


----------



## billski (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know what Waldo is, but I do a moderate amount of trail maint on public land.

First and foremost, who's property are you on?  They probably want you to sign a release of liability.

Second, hand tools are cool with most owners and are good for getting most of the brush and small limbs down.  We usually do that first, and save the big stuff for a chain saw crew.

 When it comes to power tools, those who will allow you to will want to see you in there with at least one other person and some safety gear and giving notice to the owner when you'll be there.

Real sticklers will insist you wear a hardhat, eye protection, chaps, hard sole workboots.  Even greater sticklers will insist you've taken a chainsaw safety course.  There are too many real-world examples of folks cutting off their own limbs instead of the trees.

You can thank our legal system for all of this.

Lastly, cutting big stuff with hand saws (let's say greater than 8") is a PITA, since most often you have to make several cuts before you can move it.


----------



## billski (Jun 9, 2010)

I missed the leaf blower part.  I've never heard anybody do anything like that.  I would prefer to have a rake.  Carrying heavy equipment in on a long trail gets really old really fast, even if you can strap it on.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 9, 2010)

billski said:


> I don't know what Waldo is, but I do a moderate amount of trail maint on public land.
> 
> First and foremost, who's property are you on?  They probably want you to sign a release of liability.
> 
> ...





billski said:


> I missed the leaf blower part.  I've never heard anybody do anything like that.  I would prefer to have a rake.  Carrying heavy equipment in on a long trail gets really old really fast, even if you can strap it on.



Waldo is a State Park here in CT.  

As for running a chain saw back in the woods, not something I am interested in. Just curious on the process and would be willing to help someone out who has the equipment and know how.  The tree that is down has two sections each of which are 20 or so inches around.  

As for the leaf blower, this is a mountain bike trail that doesn't have a ton of traffic.  They just started blazing the trees in this area but sections of the trail can be hard to follow if a rider isn't familiar with the area.  I'm guessing I can go in there with a rake and be in the woods all day.  The leaf blower would allow me to clear the trail in the time it takes to hike the length of the trail, close to 3 miles one way.  Once again, not something I am rearing to do.  But I want to learn more about the process and coordinate any of my efforts with the trail builder.


----------



## billski (Jun 9, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Waldo is a State Park here in CT.
> 
> As for running a chain saw back in the woods, not something I am interested in. Just curious on the process and would be willing to help someone out who has the equipment and know how.  The tree that is down has two sections each of which are 20 or so inches around.
> 
> As for the leaf blower, this is a mountain bike trail that doesn't have a ton of traffic.  They just started blazing the trees in this area but sections of the trail can be hard to follow if a rider isn't familiar with the area.  I'm guessing I can go in there with a rake and be in the woods all day.  The leaf blower would allow me to clear the trail in the time it takes to hike the length of the trail, close to 3 miles one way.  Once again, not something I am rearing to do.  But I want to learn more about the process and coordinate any of my efforts with the trail builder.



State parks are generally not well loved.  The employees are usually pretty over worked.  A offer to volunteer usually yields an enthusiastic "yes".  What I've done pretty successfully is to offer to clear out brush, small limbs and downfall, and give the permanent crew information on where the downfall is.  They agree to send up a couple of guys with a chainsaw, they do the big piece, you do the rest.  They really like that, at least up here in Mass.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 9, 2010)

billski said:


> State parks are generally not well loved.  The employees are usually pretty over worked.  A offer to volunteer usually yields an enthusiastic "yes".  What I've done pretty successfully is to offer to clear out brush, small limbs and downfall, and give the permanent crew information on where the downfall is.  They agree to send up a couple of guys with a chainsaw, they do the big piece, you do the rest.  They really like that, at least up here in Mass.



Not really looking for help from the state.  NEMBA is a trail advocacy group that designed and built this trail with permission from the state.  I am trying to get in touch with the trail builder to offer my help and get some guidance on what I can do.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

Can you post pictures of this down tree and us e-quarterbacks will tell you what to do from there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Can you post pictures of this down tree and us e-quarterbacks will tell you what to do from there.



I tried to snap a pic with my Blackberry but it didn't want to snap the pic.  Of course the BB camera is working fine today.  Hoping to get back to Waldo this weekend and Monday and will bring the digi cam.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I tried to snap a pic with my Blackberry but it didn't want to snap the pic.  Of course the BB camera is working fine today.  Hoping to get back to Waldo this weekend and Monday and will bring the digi cam.



Waldo Woods is haunted, I hear.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 9, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I was riding Waldo yesterday and came to an abrupt stop when I saw an enormous old growth tree down across the trail.  It wasn't just across the trail.  It was the upper potion of the tree with all kinds, shapes, and size branches spread out in every direction. Not only is this tree down the trails over there are very leafy.  I missed a couple of organized efforts to maintain and build trails at this spot.  But I was wondering what is acceptable in terms of removing leafs and trees from a trail?  The power tool loving part of me wants to go in there with my backpack leaf blower and clear the trails.  The tree removal is going to require a lot more horsepower than a hand saw can provide.  But in the little research I have done on this topic it seems like power tools are a no no.  What do you guys and gals know about this topic?
> 
> PS - I am in the process of pinging the trail builder at Waldo to inform her about the tree and to find out how I can get involved with making Waldo a great place to ride.



Your headed in exactly the right direction Grassi! Get in touch with Paula and I'm certain she will enlist your help, let you know what needs to be done and show you how to go about doing it!


----------



## atkinson (Jun 10, 2010)

If they'll let you use the leafblower, do it. I used to be a rabid raker, until I tried a backpack leafblower. The rake still needs to be used in some instances, but I cover so much more ground with the blower. Remember to clear out the drainages and waterbars too. Don't leave piles of leaves on the low side of the trail to catch water. 

John


----------



## polariso (Aug 25, 2010)

*Leaf blowers*

My neighbor has one.. hes on disability and runs it 2-4 hours a day.. chasing the leaves around his property.. Most obnoxious ignorant thing ive ever heard.


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 27, 2010)

polariso said:


> My neighbor has one.. hes on disability and runs it 2-4 hours a day.. chasing the leaves around his property.. Most obnoxious ignorant thing ive ever heard.


ever do any raking as maint. 3 or 4 miles is a pain. obnoxious ignorant wins the race:-D


----------



## polariso (Aug 28, 2010)

*Hmm*



powpig2002 said:


> ever do any raking as maint. 3 or 4 miles is a pain. obnoxious ignorant wins the race:-D



 I dont get it.. are the leaves too slippery? I love blasting down a trail and seeing the leaves swirl :idea:


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 28, 2010)

we have single track around maine we,d lose without raking. someone probably maintains the trails your riding


----------



## polariso (Aug 28, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> we have single track around maine we,d lose without raking. someone probably maintains the trails your riding


 No I dont think so.. ive never in my life seen anyone raking or blowing leaves out in the woods or on a mountain. I could see maybe a private course.


----------

